# Painted my Ruger American 6.5 Creedmoor



## Ggodinich (May 20, 2015)

Been dying to get rid of the ugly green that this gun came with and decided to break out the rattle cans and sponge method. Here are some before and after.
Gun is paired with a vortex diamondback tactical 6-24X50
Let me know what you think! I'd be happy to give some pointers if anyone is looking to do the same. Thanks!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

That turned out really nice!


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Dang! looks good!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes sir, that turned out looking great. Looks like you have some artistic ability. Good job.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*6.5*

Looks Great! I have the same rifle, thing is a true tack driver. For the money, cant be beat....Enjoy!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very much an improvement send it use it shoot dat stick


----------



## shallowaterhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*Paint Method*

Did you sponge paint it? I did something similar with sponges but i like yours better. Great job. What colors did you use?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That looks really good! You did a great job. Come do mine lol.


TH


----------



## tlconstructiontx (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks great, I have the same gun, type of paint if you get time.

TLC


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome. Some pointers on prep, application and materials used would be appreciated. Assuming you removed the stock from the receiver, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks really good! How do you like that cheek riser?


----------

